# popping/clunking passange side front ???



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

Popping in passenger side front when hitting bumps? I just got a great deal on a 2011 with 130k miles and something in the passenger wheel area pops/clunking when ever I hit bumps and I cant figure it out. I taken the wheel off and inspect everything its tight as can be tie rods not lose ballpoints seems good and no play what so ever. the cv axel has a little bit of in and out but I think that's normal. and since I cant get it to make the sound unless I'm driving I'm stumped. any ideas? or pointers on how to diagnose issues like this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On the lower control arm bushings, look for signs of severely cracked rubber or missing pieces of bushing.

To check the ball joints for excessive wear, place a floor jack under the lower control arm of the side you want to check. Make sure the jack point under the control arm is out bound as far as possible; preferably under the ball joint. Jack the control arm up until the tire is about 2" off the ground. Now take a long pipe and push up on the tire while observing any movement at the ball joint; there should be zero movement. You can also place your hand around the ball joint and while pushing on the tire, feel for any movement; again you should feel zero movement


----------



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a lift for my cars where I can pick the hole car up can this test be done with it on the lift or do I have to use a jack? and u mean put the jack right on the lower ball joint under the car and jack it up or in back where the a arms bolt to the car.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Use a floor jack. Make sure the jack point under the control arm is out bound as far as possible; preferably under the ball joint. Jack the control arm up until the tire is about 2" off the ground.


----------



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm confused so I put the jack on the green circle or the blue ones on the pic I included below. for example







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you may have a bad strut mount and/or bearing, might check the spring seats also..


----------



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

well I jacked it up today just as suggested everything was tight as can be the lower ball joint no play. I pryed on everthing I could think of I guess I will take it to a wheel shop and have them check it


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

l3igl3ang said:


> I'm confused so I put the jack on the green circle or the blue ones on the pic I included below. for example
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, under the ball joint, the green circle area.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

l3igl3ang said:


> I guess I will take it to a wheel shop and have them check it


I couldn't seem to find "suspension test equipment", foreign or domestic, that can pinpoint bushing & fastener problems, so try to find a shop with an "expert" - meaning someone who has done this for >1000 hrs/yr for >10 years.

But racing teams may have ways or methods to check "everything" on a vehicle.

I'm not a mech eng. but it seems that some piston machine that puts out 10 hp or so that shakes the car frame vertically & sideways through a few inches should work to reproduce the symptoms. 
The sound could then be localized with a short range microphone.


----------

